# Доброе утро или зарядка для ленивых



## Ell (18 Янв 2007)

Я - «сова», посему сложно с утра встать и начать что-то делать. Вот и занимаюсь, лежа в постели. Конечно, при условии, что она достаточно твердая, а не пуховая перина. Одеяло и подушки нужно убрать, чтобы не мешали. Времени уходит минут 15. Итак, какие упражнения (лежа на спине) можно выполнять, проснувшись:

1.Руки через стороны вверх - вдох, опускаем - выдох.
2.Сгибаем ноги в коленях, не отрывая пяток, поочередно. То есть ходьба лежа.
3.Отводим ноги в стороны поочередно, скользя пяткой.
4.Поднимаем поочередно выпрямленные ноги вверх до угла 45 градусов.
5.Велосипед
6.Поочередно подтягиваем ноги к груди (не спеша). Руки вдоль тела.
7.Согнули ноги в коленях, стопы на ширине плеч. Опускаем в стороны, доставая правым коленом левую пятку и наоборот.
8.Согнули ноги в коленях, подтянули к животу, затем разводим в стороны колени.
9.Руки в замок за голову. Поднимаем верхнюю часть тела. Поясницу не отрываем.
10.Руки в стороны, ноги широко разведены, правую руку на левую ладонь и наоборот.
11.Сгибаем ноги в коленях, стопы на ширине плеч, кисти рук на плечах, поочередно достаем правым коленом до левого локтя и наоборот.
12.Ноги согнуты в коленях, руки вдоль туловища. Опускаем сомкнутые колени вправо и влево.

А теперь расслабились, подышали, встали и улыбнулись yahoo


----------



## Ell (24 Янв 2007)

Когда долго сидишь у компьютера, начинает уставать шея и плечевой пояс. Поэтому каждые 2 часа я делаю перерыв минут на 10 для выполнения следующих упражнений:

1.Ходьба на месте, высоко поднимаем ноги.
2.Махи вперед-назад поочередно каждой ногой, согнутой в колене.
3.Сесть на стул, лучше не компьютерный, спину прижать к спинке. Руки свободно вдоль туловища, ноги на ширине плеч. Вращательные движения кистями в обе стороны.
4.Положение то же, поднимаем руки, сгибая в локтях, к плечам и опускаем.
5.Руки на пояс, поднимаем и опускаем плечи.
6.Руки в «замок», на грудь. Раз-вытягиваем вперед, ладони наружу. Два-к груди. Три-вверх,  ладони наружу. Четыре-к груди. 
7.Сгибание и разгибание шеи вперед-назад(раз,два-вперед, три,четыре-назад)
8. Плавные повороты шеи вправо-влево.
9.Рука на затылке, давим на нее раз,два,три,четыре, рука оказывает сопротивление.
10.Рука сбоку, аналогично давление-сопротивление. Выполнять с обеих сторон.
11.Повторить, положив руку на лоб.
12.Положение стоя, расслабить мышцы, опустив руки вниз и как бы стряхивая с них воду.

А теперь продолжаем рабочий день


----------



## Анатолий (24 Янв 2007)

Я в Восторге!good 
Вы молодец! Вот если бы все понимали, как это полезно, то меньше было заболеваний, связанных с позвоночником. Движение - это Жизнь, для мышц и, соответственно, для костного аппарата.


----------



## Ell (24 Янв 2007)

*Анатолий*, спасибо  

Это я описываю краткий комплекс, самое простое и быстрое, действительно, для ленивых. Потому как убеждена, что, привыкнув хоть что-то делать из упражнений, человек втянется и будет более активно подходить к вопросу


----------



## Little God (3 Мар 2010)

Спасибо огромное за упражнения, которые перед компьютером. Сделала буквально сейчас, здорово расслабляет. Еще и то, что в постели можно делать, попробую. Я йогой занимаюсь, но в спортзале - не могу себя заставить заниматься дома... А такие вот упраженения - очень даже можно поделать, только распечатать. 
Движение - это жизнь, только придется, наверное, будильник ставить, чтобы регулярно упражнения не забывать делать


----------



## Alena (21 Ноя 2010)

Мне понравились упражнения
надеюсь не сочтут за рекламу иностранного сайта
http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=a00302
*Low Back Pain Exercise Guide *

Regular exercises to restore the strength of your back and a gradual return to everyday activities are important for your full recovery. Your orthopaedic surgeon and physical therapist may recommend that you exercise 10 to 30 minutes a day 1 to 3 times a day during your early recovery. They may suggest some of the following exercises. This guide can help you better understand your exercise and activity program, which should be supervised by your therapist and orthopaedic surgeon. 

Initial Exercise Program 
*Ankle Pumps *







Lie on your back.
Move ankles up and down. Repeat 10 times.
Repeat 10 times.
*Heel Slides *






Lie on your back.
Slowly bend and straighten knee.
Repeat 10 times.
*Abdominal Contraction *






Lie on your back with knees bent and hands resting below ribs.
Tighten abdominal muscles to squeeze ribs down toward back.
Be sure not to hold breath.
Hold 5 seconds.
Relax.
Repeat 10 times.
*Wall Squats *






Stand with back leaning against wall.
Walk feet 12 inches in front of body.
Keep abdominal muscles tight while slowly bending both knees 45 degrees.
Hold 5 seconds.
Slowly return to upright position.
Repeat 10 times.
*Heel Raises *






Stand with weight even on both feet.
Slowly raise heels up and down.
Repeat 10 times.
*Straight Leg Raises *






Lie on your back with one leg straight and one knee bent.
Tighten abdominal muscles to stabilize low back.
Slowly lift leg straight up about 6 to 12 inches and hold 1 to 5 seconds.
Lower leg slowly.
Repeat 10 times.

Intermediate Exercise Program
*Single Knee to Chest Stretch *






Lie on your back with both knees bent.
Hold thigh behind knee and bring one knee up to chest.
Hold 20 seconds.
Relax.
Repeat 5 times on each side.


----------



## Alena (21 Ноя 2010)

*Hamstring Stretch *






Lie on your back with legs bent.
Hold one thigh behind knee.
Slowly straighten knee until a stretch is felt in back of thigh.
Hold 20 seconds.
Relax.
Repeat 5 times on each side.
*Lumbar Stabilization Exercises With Swiss Ball *

Abdominal muscles must remain contracted during each exercise (see Abdominal Contraction). Perform each exercise for 60 seconds. The farther the ball is from your body, the harder the exercise. *Lying on Floor *








Lie on your back with knees bent and calves resting on ball.
Slowly raise arm over head and lower arm, alternating right and left sides.
Slowly straighten one knee and relax, alternating right and left sides.
Slowly straighten one knee and raise opposite arm over head. Alternate opposite arms and legs.
Slowly "walk" ball forward and backward with legs.
*Sitting on Ball*






Sit on ball with hips and knees bent 90°and feet resting on floor.
Slowly raise arm over head and lower arm, alternating right and left sides.
Slowly raise and lower heel, alternating right and left sides.
Slowly raise one heel and raise opposite arm over head. Alternate opposite arm and heel.
Marching: Slowly raise one foot 2 inches from floor, alternating right and left sides.
*Standing*






Stand with ball between your low back and wall.
Slowly bend knees 45 ° to 90 ° . Hold 5 seconds. Straighten knees.
Slowly bend knees 45 ° to 90 ° while raising both arms over head.
*Lying on Ball *






Lie on your stomach over ball
Slowly raise alternate arms over head.
Slowly raise alternate legs 2 to 4 inches from floor.
Combine 1 and 2, alternating opposite arms and legs.
Bend one knee. Slowly lift this leg up, alternating right and left legs.
*NOTE: Be careful not to arch your low back! *


*Advanced Exercise Program *

*Hip Flexor Stretch *






Lie on your back near edge of bed, holding knees to chest.
Slowly lower one leg down, keeping knee bent, until a stretch is felt across top of the hip/thigh.
Hold 20 seconds.
Relax.
Repeat 5 times on each side.
*Piriformis Stretch *






Lie on back with both knees bent.
Cross one leg on top of the other.
Pull opposite knee to chest until a stretch is felt in the buttock/hip area.
Hold 20 seconds.
Relax.
Repeat 5 times each side.
*Lumbar Stabilization Exercise With Swiss Ball *






Lie on stomach over ball.
" Walk " hands out in front of ball until ball is under legs. Reverse to starting position.
" Walk " hands out in front of ball until ball is under legs and slowly raise alternating arms over head.
" Walk " hands out in front of ball and slowly perform push-ups.

Aerobic Exercises 
Maintain spine in neutral position while stabilizing with abdominal muscles to protect the low back during aerobic exercise. 

Stationary bike for 20 to 30 minutes.
Treadmill for 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Семен (26 Фев 2011)

Я каждое утро делаю, просто на 10 минут раньше будильник ставлю и все. Проснулся, потянулся, ногами-руками, "кису" сделал, и намного лучше чувсвую, ещё пристарстился к утренним растираниям полотенцем, очень хорошо разминает все  тело. Уже не думаю, а прост опросыпаюсь и делаю, как зубы чистить и все....


----------



## Вадим Г. (10 Окт 2011)

Михаил написал(а):


> Наконец-то наши программисты напечатали упражнения! Посмотрите - http://www.spina.ru/list-c-exercises.html#bd


Здравствуйте Михаил!!! Упражнения всем можно выполнять? И рекомендуемое число выполнения в день,какое?


----------



## Михаил (10 Окт 2011)

Выполнять можно всем, главное не делать через боль. Упражнения лежа начните с 10 и увеличивайте до 30 раз. Стоя - по 5-10 циклов;


----------



## Вадим Г. (10 Окт 2011)

Одного раза в день мало будет?


----------



## Михаил (10 Окт 2011)

В принципе, достаточно одного раза в день.


----------



## Вадим Г. (12 Окт 2011)

Спасибо Вам Михаил!!!


Михаил написал(а):


> В принципе, достаточно одного раза в день.


----------



## хоботовский (11 Ноя 2011)

Михаил написал(а):


> Наконец-то наши программисты напечатали упражнения! Посмотрите - http://www.spina.ru/mtd/1060


 Доброе утро, Михаил. Скажите, а упражнения для шеи можно выполнять тем, у кого грыжа и протрузия шейного отдела позвоночника?


----------



## Михаил (12 Ноя 2011)

Не только можно, но и нужно. Они собственно при грыжах и протрузиях очень хорошо помогают. При выполнении вы не должны чувствовать боль, если она есть, значит нужно уменьшить либо силу давления либо кол-во повторений.


----------



## elizaveta (17 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте Михаил. Я 13 августа 2011 года попала в ДТП, получила травму-компрессионный перелом 1, 2 позвонков поясничного отдела 1 степени. До 29 сентября лежала, сейчас просто хожу в карсете, не сажусь. До сегодняшнего дня никаких упражнений не делала. Пожалуйста посоветуйте с чего начать.


----------



## Михаил (18 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, Elizaveta. для начала начните делать упражнения стоя на поясничный отдел. Они представлены в разделе упражнения на spina.ru, далее можно будет переходить на упражнения лежа. Главное при выполнении вы не должны испытывать болезненных ощущений. Поэтому начинайте с 2-3 повторений, постепенно добавляя кол-во. Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Ундина1 (30 Апр 2012)

Очень интеренсая подборка упражнений, особенно для шеи. А не подскажете ли, какие-нибудь легкие упражнения для шейного отдела, для того чтобы разогнать отложения солей.


----------



## smolli (15 Июн 2012)

Ell написал(а):


> Я - «сова», посему сложно с утра встать и начать что-то делать. Вот и занимаюсь, лежа в постели. Конечно, при условии, что она достаточно твердая, а не пуховая перина. Одеяло и подушки нужно убрать, чтобы не мешали. Времени уходит минут 15. Итак, какие упражнения (лежа на спине) можно выполнять, проснувшись:
> 
> 1.Руки через стороны вверх - вдох, опускаем - выдох.
> 2.Сгибаем ноги в коленях, не отрывая пяток, поочередно. То есть ходьба лежа.
> ...


Спасибо за напоминание. Я раньше делала, а теперь обленилась. Правда я сползала с кровати на коврик.Это действительно здорово


----------



## Jemchujinka (12 Дек 2012)

Отлично, надо попробовать.


----------



## krümel (7 Июн 2015)

Михаил написал(а):


> Наконец-то наши программисты напечатали упражнения! Посмотрите - http://www.spina.ru/list-c-exercises.html#bd


Здравствуйте! 
Михаил, Вы не могли бы, пожалуйста, дать ссылку еще раз...эта устарела, не открывается...Спасибо


----------



## La murr (7 Июн 2015)

krümel написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Михаил, Вы не могли бы, пожалуйста, дать ссылку еще раз...эта устарела, не открывается...Спасибо


Здравствуйте, *krümel*!
Надеюсь, я смогла Вам помочь - http://www.spina.ru/mtd/1060


----------



## Варя Истрина (22 Авг 2016)

Спасибо за такую нужную подборку упражнений. действительно для ленивых (то есть для меня))) отдельное спасибо за упражнения за компьютером.


----------



## Практичная (21 Окт 2016)

Зарядка для меня по утрам - это что-то невыносимое и нереальное) А вот перед компьютером - за это правда спасибо) Буду делать)


----------



## Механик 117 (6 Дек 2016)

У меня наоборот,когда делаю упражнения не болит ,зато потом сильно ноет.Не знаю что и делать,продолжать дальше или нет.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Янв 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> У меня наоборот,когда делаю упражнения не болит ,зато потом сильно ноет.Не знаю что и делать,продолжать дальше или нет.


делать в любом случаи надо. Возможно снизить тем или найти упражнения от которых хуже себя чувствуешь. Но если не делать, то потом еще хуже будит. Если тело только жалеть, то оно постепенно потеряет возможность вообще к передвижению. 
Также лично мой опыт говорит, что с утра упражнения делать не всем подходит. Я вот сколько с утра не пробовал все только вред. А причина в том, что тело, мышцы оно как бы "под засохло за ночь", а мы его с утра сразу упражнениями загружаем резко. Вообще у кого проблемы с позвоночником нужно стараться жить в плавном темпе. В течении дня по мере разогрева тела нужно начинать его нагружать пропорционально и фактически уже к явным упражнениям переходить ближе к вечеру в 17-19 часов самое оптимальное, позже тоже плохо, т.к. организм начинает готовится ко сну, а мы его упражнениями мучаем. Это мое мнение, у всех тела разные может кому-то больше с утра подходит.


----------



## Механик 117 (24 Янв 2017)

Одно время не делал лфк,сейчас уверен без него никак.Становится хуже,хотя были просветы.Теперь утром и вечером строго.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Янв 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Одно время не делал лфк,сейчас уверен без него никак.Становится хуже,хотя были просветы.Теперь утром и вечером строго.


Да без ЛФК хуже это факт! Ну а когда делать это уже каждому свое. У всех организм по разному работает. У меня вечером больше толку от ЛФК.


----------



## Ирина Белова (14 Фев 2017)

Спасибо большое за такие прекрасные упражнения! С большим удовольствием сделала сама и мужа заставила  Одного раза в день ведь достаточно для поддержания формы и общего тонуса?


----------



## La murr (14 Фев 2017)

Ирина Белова написал(а):


> Одного раза в день ведь достаточно для поддержания формы и общего тонуса?


Вполне, Ирина!


----------



## Тигги (28 Мар 2017)




----------



## Veronika May (22 Мар 2018)

Зарядка в кроватке - самое любимое. Действительно, нужно только вттянуться. Я сначала 4 месяца себя заставляла, дисциплинировала. А теперь без нее организм как будто и не включается.


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

Вы молодец, тоже попробую позаниматься также.


----------



## mtusi1997 (4 Дек 2022)

Я суставно-сухожильную гимнастику делаю ежедневно, помогает мне. В бассейн пошла, но не умею правильно плавать, поэтому на спине рассекаю.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Дек 2022)

@mtusi1997, я люблю, помимо ЛФК дыхательную гимнастику делать по Стрельниковой! А еще отдельная любовь - бег на стадионе зимой. обожаю бегать в минус 25-35, чтобы ощутить весь спектр эмоций)) Отличная тренировка для всего организма, дышать только носом можно, а выдыхать можно и ртом. Давно забыла о боли в горле и кашле при орви. Летом, особенно в жару не заставить меня бегать , а вот в мороз - обожаю.


----------



## горошек (5 Дек 2022)

Меня внучка порой бегать заставляет или автобус. При чем внучка в жару почему-то больше любит носиться, может от того, что одежда легче. Но я спринтер двух-трёх разовый и всё.


----------

